# Skill Development Advice Needed



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I want to build, develop, enhance or whatever you want to call it, my culinary skills. I can't afford to take a class so an instructor can show me once and then ask me to do it one thousand times. I can do that from home. Plus I can't see them taking a student with a newborn strapped to her chest! Daycare is expensive.

My question is what should I start with....knife skills or sauces? Im leaning toward the sauces since I believe that my knife skills will get better the more I use them. Sauces take a while to perfect. What do you think? Or is there something else you think I should start developing first?

Jodi


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Most definately work on the knife skills. Sauce skills are some of the last to be learned. Sauce skills build on the foundations you learn by working other stations and learning proper techniques. In many kitchens the sauce work is left to the non-chef with the most experience. I personally view the Saucier as a person who is next in line for a sous chef position. Sauce work is a very difficult craft, if done properly and requires knowledge of many different cooking technique and knife skills.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Gotcha Pete,

So I should work on the knife skills first. Since Im probably gonna be chopping, slicing and dicing a lot of veggies and stuff, should I work on my stock prep too?

Jodi


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Knife skills first...then make great sauces with all those veggies you've cut up! 

If it bears any weight...most every cooking class begins with knife skills. Sauces generally come later.


----------

